# 10th Donation Drawing IDEAS



## jeff (Dec 4, 2013)

Bash planning is already under way (actually has been for weeks) and I'm starting to think about what sort of prizes to put in the donation drawing.  Every year I round out the donated prizes with some purchased items and I'm always open to suggestions. 

What would you like to see in the drawing in February???

Some previous drawings: 7th, 8th, 9th


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 4, 2013)

Sets of Micromesh and/or Abranet

Books on vintage fountain pens

Membership to PCA


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 4, 2013)

Previous years donations look great.  

Maybe some taps and dies for custom pen making.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 4, 2013)

A 2014 Corvette stingray convertible would be nice. With the IAP 10th anniversary logo on the trunk of course!


----------



## bobleibo (Dec 4, 2013)

jeff said:


> Bash planning is already under way (actually has been for weeks) and I'm starting to think about what sort of prizes to put in the donation drawing.  Every year I round out the donated prizes with some purchased items and I'm always open to suggestions.
> 
> What would you like to see in the drawing in February???
> 
> ...


----------



## JCochrun (Dec 4, 2013)

Complete starter kit to cast blanks (including books/video)

Jim


----------



## edman2 (Dec 5, 2013)

One of the buffing systems on the market; dedicated pen blank chuck; carbide pen tools; nice caliper set; carbide pen mills; wolverine sharpening rig; scholarship to a woodworking class.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Dec 5, 2013)

Contact d-way tools and see if Dave will throw some gouges in. Check with easy wood tools and get an easy chuck. And contact different supplies to see if they will throw in some gift cards.

Levi Woodard 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Forum Runner


----------



## markgum (Dec 5, 2013)

every year has some great stuff.
Collet set
wood shop thermometer  (think this was a prize for one of the contest last year)
pen kit with 10th anniversary logo
lifetime supply of abranet
gift certificates to vendors


----------



## RBcarving (Dec 5, 2013)

I'll second the motion on a Wolverine sharpening Jig...or maybe a whole sharpening system, as well as some abranet (I like the rolls) and micromesh pads.

Brad


----------



## Justturnin (Dec 5, 2013)

Pin Chucks for Closed end pens.


----------



## Katya (Dec 5, 2013)

All are great ideas.. I'd add my $0.02 and repeat the suggestion that a woodworking class or a class with a master turner would be a terrific prize.


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 5, 2013)

Another vote for a class.  Arrowmont School of the Arts and John C. Campbell Folk School have three, four and/or five day classes dedicated to pen turning - both beginning and advanced levels.  There may be others but I am not familiar with them.  

Other prize suggestions include desk-top drill press or band saw or gift certificate for one or the other.


----------



## Brooks803 (Dec 5, 2013)

mredburn said:


> A 2014 Corvette stingray convertible would be nice. With the IAP 10th anniversary logo on the trunk of course!


 
Do this and I guarantee Richard Greenwald will buy a mug :tongue:

On a serious note. I like the sharpening idea. I know I'd love to win it!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 5, 2013)

Justturnin said:


> Pin Chucks for Closed end pens.



A set up these would be nice.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 5, 2013)

A tool rest setup from Rick. 

Post   Two bars. Stop collar.  Dial indicator adapter. 

And his sanding mandrel. 

I have most of it but others might want it.


----------



## healeydays (Dec 5, 2013)

Katya said:


> All are great ideas.. I'd add my $0.02 and repeat the suggestion that a woodworking class or a class with a master turner would be a terrific prize.



That would make for a great prize if possible.

Maybe a Barry Gross class in advanced penturning?


----------



## John Pratt (Dec 5, 2013)

A set of carbide cutters for the Easy Wood turning tools


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Dec 5, 2013)

If you have prizes like the tap and dies and the closed end mandels you might want to have two prizes for that drawing with the first chosen getting their pick. Not everyone on here does kitless pens or closed end pens. It would be ashame for someone to win this that is not going to use it.

Mike

By the way I third the vote for the classes I have always wanted to attend something like that but could not afford it. And I will second the vote on the vette


----------



## healeydays (Dec 5, 2013)

How about a private concert by Jimmy Buffett?

Fins up...


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 5, 2013)

How about just an old fashioned gift card......buy what you want from a vendor.

Colt bits in several sizes.

Hotel room paid for one of the pen shows.  MAPG maybe.

A pen made by Jeff.

Bit coins


----------



## edicehouse (Dec 5, 2013)

There have been several great ideas.  The collet chuck, pin chuks, kitless set up, blanks from the differnt people, the cactus juice set up, the pen kits/blank sets, the sandpaper, trustone blanks, so on and so forth.  This is an amazing event, and the gifts are always "top shelf".  I think one thing that would be cool to have is pens (I think someone said a pen made by Jeff).  There are some people that have unbelievable things.  2 gallons of Alumilite would be cool.

I think though the winners should get a choice though.  If someone has no interest in cast it would be pointless in giving them the Alumilite, that is just my thought.  I honestly don't remember if the winners pick their prizes or not.


----------



## edicehouse (Dec 5, 2013)

A seamus quarter blank for every state.  Now that would be a collectors set of pens.  Does not have to be the P & D mints, just one of each state is fair.  (Yes I am kidding).


----------



## healeydays (Dec 5, 2013)

edicehouse said:


> A seamus quarter blank for every state.  Now that would be a collectors set of pens.  Does not have to be the P & D mints, just one of each state is fair.  (Yes I am kidding).



Not asking for much...


----------



## ChrisN (Dec 5, 2013)

edicehouse said:


> A seamus quarter blank for every state.  Now that would be a collectors set of pens.  Does not have to be the P & D mints, just one of each state is fair.  (Yes I am kidding).



That just might be asking a little too much. :biggrin: How about a quarter blank from the winner's state?


----------



## skiprat (Dec 5, 2013)

An all expenses trip for ME to go to the MAPG :biggrin:
Second prize could be ticket for my missus !!!!:biggrin::tongue:


----------



## PR_Princess (Dec 5, 2013)

firewhatfire said:


> How about just an old fashioned gift card......buy what you want from a vendor.
> 
> Colt bits in several sizes.
> 
> ...



I'd buy extra tickets for a chance at that!!! :tongue:

If not in the DD - one should be in the auction!


----------



## mredburn (Dec 5, 2013)

Jeff makes pens?

You learn something new everyday!


----------



## PR_Princess (Dec 5, 2013)

edman2 said:


> One of the buffing systems on the market; dedicated pen blank chuck; carbide pen tools; nice caliper set; carbide pen mills; wolverine sharpening rig; *scholarship to a woodworking class.*



Freddie I like that idea! But, not everyone might be able to travel. So what about "An evening with" ? A private lesson/time in YOUR home by a wood turning master? How cool would that be? TBD of course, but thinking maybe someone Jimmy Clewes, Bhin Pho, Dick Sing,.... Ashley Harwood?... 

Lots logistics to work out I'm sure...but then I would hate to see Andrew with nothing to do during the Bash!!:devil:


As another suggestion Jeff what about a behind the scenes tour of a NASA facility??:question:


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Dec 5, 2013)

Dan, once the drawings start you are not allowed to have any help in this (Devine intervention), especially if the Jimmy Buffett concert comes into play....

Mike


----------



## nascrdad (Dec 5, 2013)

How about wood or Mutt(worthless) for the newbies


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 5, 2013)

PR_Princess said:


> edman2 said:
> 
> 
> > One of the buffing systems on the market; dedicated pen blank chuck; carbide pen tools; nice caliper set; carbide pen mills; wolverine sharpening rig; *scholarship to a woodworking class.*
> ...



Looks like I have my first volunteer!  I nominate Dawn to sort out the logistics of the 'meet the expert' event!  

I'd take a bit of Moon regolith.  Or Ed White's uniform from the first spacewalk!


----------



## jsolie (Dec 5, 2013)

How about some TBC bushings of various sizes for several popular kits?
Maybe some of those modular toolrests?

Of course gift cards for different vendors would also be good.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 5, 2013)

Third and fourth place airline tickets for Dee and I to join Skip and the missus there.:biggrin:


skiprat said:


> An all expenses trip for ME to go to the MAPG :biggrin:
> Second prize could be ticket for my missus !!!!:biggrin::tongue:


----------



## mywoodshopca (Dec 5, 2013)

Maybe a large flat rate box full of Majestic & other higher end pen kits? :biggrin:  Packed tightly of course :tongue:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 5, 2013)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Third and fourth place airline tickets for Dee and I to join Skip and the missus there.:biggrin:
> 
> 
> skiprat said:
> ...



Maybe we should just charter a private plane.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 5, 2013)

Getting back to a serious answer, if I remember correctly about 5-6 years ago did you not give as a grand prize a Jet Mini lathe? How about a Tormek, about the same cost as a mini lathe.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 6, 2013)

With so many people now using metal lathes, how about vouchers to LMS?
There are dozens of useful metal work tools and gadgets that are not really expensive. Tap and die guides, QCTPs, boring head, keyless chuck, cutting tools etc etc


----------



## jeff (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the good ideas, and the other ideas too :biggrin:


----------



## Bocere1 (Dec 6, 2013)

CBN grinding wheel
D-way skew
Lancer skew
High end moisture meter
Turning class at Marc Adams school
Any items from IAP vendors


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 6, 2013)

I would just be happy to get a return email to be able to make a donation for the prize list....last years still hasn't been answered



Scott (willing to help) B


----------



## jeff (Dec 6, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> I would just be happy to get a return email to be able to make a donation for the prize list....last years still hasn't been answered
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (willing to help) B



Scott

If I dropped the ball, I'm very sorry! Please shoot me an email jcbrown59 at gmail.com I'll make sure you get connected with the prize team.


----------



## jeff (Dec 6, 2013)

Bocere1 said:


> CBN grinding wheel
> D-way skew
> Lancer skew
> High end moisture meter
> ...



At least two of these will definitely make the list. Thanks!


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 6, 2013)

jeff said:


> SDB777 said:
> 
> 
> > I would just be happy to get a return email to be able to make a donation for the prize list....last years still hasn't been answered
> ...





It wasn't you Jeff...you hooked me up with a person, and they must have 'lost me in the pile' or ??

email will be coming shortly




Scott (February comes quick) B


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Dec 6, 2013)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Getting back to a serious answer, if I remember correctly about 5-6 years ago did you not give as a grand prize a Jet Mini lathe? How about a Tormek, about the same cost as a mini lathe.



LIKE!!! 


Also, a nova infinity chuck

The "taste of carbide" set from Capt Eddie.

Levi Woodard 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Forum Runner


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 6, 2013)

Leatherman1998 said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Getting back to a serious answer, if I remember correctly about 5-6 years ago did you not give as a grand prize a Jet Mini lathe? How about a Tormek, about the same cost as a mini lathe.
> ...



It was a Grizzly, and it was donated entirely by Grizzy (i.e. not purchased by the IAP).


----------



## jsolie (Dec 6, 2013)

Bocere1 said:


> CBN grinding wheel
> D-way skew
> Lancer skew
> High end moisture meter
> ...



+1 on the Lacer skew...


----------



## brownsfn2 (Dec 6, 2013)

I would love to get:

Gift Cards to any of the vendors
Sorby Belt Style sharpener
Coupon for PR for casting
Hard to get pen kits
Anything for kitless penturning

I will just settle for a mug though.


----------



## jeff (Jan 28, 2014)

PR_Princess said:


> edman2 said:
> 
> 
> > One of the buffing systems on the market; dedicated pen blank chuck; carbide pen tools; nice caliper set; carbide pen mills; wolverine sharpening rig; *scholarship to a woodworking class.*
> ...



Few things are impossible with the right connections and a good line of BS. Which one would you like?


----------



## jeff (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm about ready to go shopping. Further suggestions welcome!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 28, 2014)

Duro Rocket pen, Nasa part number SEB12100082-301 - saved Buzz's bacon when the ascent phase circuit breaker switch snapped!  

I'm sure you keep that in your desk, Jeff!  

Hopefully there's not a Dremel model 3000, low-torque edition in the mix!  
---------------------

On a more 'plausible' note, how about a nice point-and-shoot camera?

.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 28, 2014)

Was the Drill Dr. mentioned yet?


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 29, 2014)

definitely contact CSUSA and see if they'll donate some gift certs. 

I know the 2 group orders I did for IAP from them last year was over $10K in merchandise (after discount) - they should be willing to send back a few cards.

they do it for our local club


----------



## papaturner (Jan 29, 2014)

New knees would be nice:biggrin:
But I would prefer a pen made but Mr. Skiprat.


----------

